# Need Help Finding Working Thermostat



## krismonty09 (10 mo ago)

Hello,
I am looking for a thermostat that will work with the wires that I have available. I have purchased several now along with a c wire adapter and seem to not be able to get any to work. I have a working one right now, but I cant create a schedule on it, its very annoying. I need a thermostat that has scheduling, it can be very basic. No Wifi or anything else needed but its fine if it has those features. Image of my current set up below.









I have also purchased a c wire adapter that plugs into a normal outlet, the wires are not shown in this picture, but it gives me an RC and C wire as well. Image Below.









Thank you so much in advance for any help!!


----------



## krismonty09 (10 mo ago)

Forgot to mention, on the majority of all the ones I set up, it will only blow heat and no cold air after installation. I revert back to old thermostat and everything works again.


----------

